# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  آموزش کامل وردپرس و پلاگین های کاربردی آن و اشتراک گذاری پلاگین های مفید

## shahinstock

یکی از سیستم های تولید محتوی (CMS) وردپرس است . شما می توانید با نصب آن به سادگی سایت و یا یک وبلاگ برای خود تهیه کنید . وردپرس یک پنل مدیریت سایت به شما ارائه می دهد و شما می توانید به کمک آن تمام اجزای سایت خود را بسازید .
افراد و یا شرکت های مختلف شروع به تولید پلاگین ها و یا قالب های داینامیک با قدرت بسیار خوب کرده اند . شما به کمک این پلاگین ها می توانید سایت خود را به یک سایت شرکتی ، فروشگاهی ، دانلودی ، تجاری و شخصی تبدیل کنید . 
وردپرس با توجه به این که شرایط بسیار مناسبی را برای کاربران خود فراهم کرده است ، مخاطبین بسیار بالایی دارد و این امر باعث شده که محبوبترین CMS شناخته شود

ما در این تاپیک سعی به آموزش دادن وردپرس با تمام پلاگین های آن داریم . لطفا با نظرات خود کمک کنید که بهترین آموزش ها را بسازیم . 












شاهین استوک
فروش لپ تاپ های دست دوم نقد و اقساط
فروش لپ تاپ های صنعتی نقد و اقساط
فروش لپ تاپ های خانگی نقد و اقساط
گارانتی یکساله ، بیمه یکساله ، بیمه دو ساله

----------


## shahinstock

ابتدا CMS وردپرس را از لینک https://wordpress.org/download/ دانلودکنید و روی هاست ( وردپرس به زبان php است و روی سرور لینوکس کار میکند ) خود آپلود کنید

سپس یک دیتابیس با یوزر و پسورد بسازید ، برای ساخت یک دیتابیس از روش زیر استفاده کنید :

1- وارد قسمت phpmyadmin شوید
2- نام دیتابیس خود را ینویسید و یونیکد را بر روی utf8_general_ci قرار دهید تا وردپرس  از زبان فارسی نیز پشتیبانی کند
3- بعد روی دکمه create کلیک کنید
4- وارد قسمت Privileges  بشوید و روی add users accounts کلیک کنید
4-1 در قسمت user name یک نام وارد کنید
4-2 در قسمت host name گزینه local host را انتخاب کنید
4-3 سپس یک پسورد انتخاب کنید
4-4 در قسمت Global privileges گزینه check all را بزنید
4-5 -  در آخر روی دکمه GO کلیک کنید

به این ترتیب یک دیتابیس و یک یوزر به همراه پسورد تعریف کرده اید

پست بعد در مورد اتصال وردپرس به دیتابیس 



شاهین استوک
فروش لپ تاپ های دست دوم نقد و اقساط
فروش لپ تاپ های صنعتی نقد و اقساط
فروش لپ تاپ های خانگی نقد و اقساط
گارانتی یکساله ، بیمه یکساله ، بیمه دو ساله

----------


## shahinstock

قسمت سوم ( معرفی دیتابیس به وردپرس)

وارد هاست خود بشوید .  به مسیری که وردپرس را آپلود کردید ، بروید

فایل wp-config-sample را پیدا کنید و بعد به wp-config تغییر نام بدید

روی فایل خود کلیک راست کنید و سپس گزینه ویرایش را انتخاب کنید

داخل موارد زیر اسم دیتابیس ، یوزر ، پسورد را تغییر دهید و روی دکمه ذخیره کلیک کنید
define('DB_NAME', 'database_name_here');


/** MySQL database username */
define('DB_USER', 'username_here');


/** MySQL database password */
define('DB_PASSWORD', 'password_here');

در آخر نام دامنه خود را در قسمت آدرس بار  تایپ کنید تا وارد صفحه نصب وردپرس بشود



آموزش بعدی (نصب وردپرس با phpinistaler )






شاهین استوک
فروش لپ تاپ های دست دوم نقد و اقساط
فروش لپ تاپ های صنعتینقد و اقساط
فروش لپ تاپ های خانگی نقد و اقساط
گارانتی یکساله ، بیمه یکساله ، بیمه دو ساله

----------


## shahinstock

بعد از خرید یک قالب از سایت های معتبر فارسی که اقدام بفروش قالب های وردپرس میکنند، می توانید نسخه نصب آسان( Easy-Installer ) را به سادگی در قالبی که دانلود کردید ، پیدا کنید
t1.jpg
در اینجا شما دو تا فایل میبینید : 
اولی فایل زیپی است که شامل خود وردپرس ، قالب ، پلاگین های مورد نیاز و تمامی تصاویر و تنظیمات و چیدمان های مورد نیاز که سایت خریداری شما نیاز دارد را شامل می شود
دومی یک فایل php است که به کمک آن میتوانید سایت خود را به سادگی بالا بیاوردی


در مرحله اول فایل zip به همراه فایل php را داخل هاست خود آپلود کنید
در مرحله دوم نام دامنه خود را در قسمت آدرس بار تایپ کنید و بعد installer.php را تایپ کنید به عنوان مثال http://example.com/installer.php
در مرحله بعد صفحه ای باز می شود که از شما نام دیتابیس و user , password مربوط به دیتابیس را می خواهد
در مرحله بعدی از شما نام کاربری برای سایت و کلمه عبور به همراه عنوان سایت را سوال میکند

بعد از وارد کردن اطلاعات بالا بر روی دکمه بعدی کلیک کنید تا به مرحله پایانی برسید و در انتهاه بر روی دکمه login کلیلک کنید و بعد از وارد کردن نام کاربری وو کلمه عبور وارد پنل مدیریتی سایت وردپرس بشوید



درس بعد تنظیمات اولیه برای وردپرس



شاهین استوک
فروش لپ تاپ های دست دوم نقد و اقساط
فروش لپ تاپ های صنعتینقد و اقساط
فروش لپ تاپ های خانگی نقد و اقساط
گارانتی یکساله ، بیمه یکساله ، بیمه دو ساله

----------


## shahinstock

انتخاب قالب و شخصی سازی قالب

بعد از ورود به وردپرس ، شما میتوانید قالب مورد نظر خود را از منوی نمایش----> پوسته ها    با زدن دکمه فعال سازی انتخاب کنید و یا با زدن دکمه پیش نمایش ، پیش نمایش پوسته را ببینید

ghaleb.jpg



شاهین استوک
فروش لپ تاپ های دست دوم نقد و اقساط
فروش لپ تاپ های صنعتینقد و اقساط
فروش لپ تاپ های خانگی نقد و اقساط
گارانتی یکساله ، بیمه یکساله ، بیمه دو ساله

----------


## shahinstock

نصب و فعال سازی پلاگین در وردپرس

ابتدا به منوی افزونه ها بروید و سپس بر روی دکمه افزودن کلیک کنید

داخل کادر سمت راست ( جست و جوی افزونه ها ) نام پلاگین مورد نظر خودتون را تایپ کنید  ( مانند bbpress )

بعد از پیدا کردن آن بروی دکمه نصب که جلوی افزونه است کلیک کنید

بعد از اینکه نصب افزونه به پایان رسید ، بروی دکمه فعال سازی کلیک کنید

اکنون افزونه شما هم نصب و هم فعال شده است

دقت کنید که اکثر افزونه ها دارای تنظیمات مخصوص به خود هستند ، برای اینکه نتیجه بهتری بگیرید ،تنظیمات هر افزونه را باید بهینه کنید











شاهین استوک
فروش لپ تاپ های دست دوم نقد و اقساط
فروش لپ تاپ های صنعتینقد و اقساط
فروش لپ تاپ های خانگی نقد و اقساط
گارانتی یکساله ، بیمه یکساله ، بیمه دو ساله

----------


## shahinstock

آموزش افزونه rocket

GTMETRIX یکی از وب سایت هایی است که به کار تجزیه و تحلیل وب سایت ها دیگر مشغول است

برای اینکه بتوانید سایت خود را تجزیه تحلیل کنید و اشکالات موجود را از بین ببرید می توانید از سایت gtmetrix.com کمک بگیرید

امتیاز اولین گزینه از سمت چپ  PageSpeed Score است که به سرعت لود سایت شما امتیاز میدهد
ضمیمه 149376

برای دریافت بالاترین امتیاز احتیاج است که به دونه دونه از مشکلات رسیدگی کنید تا بتونید امتیاز خودتون ررو بالاتر ببرید و زمان لود صفحه رو پایین تر بیارید

روش بالا زمان بر است و تنها راه حلی که می تونه کمک کنه که زمان کمتر و بازدهی بالاتری داشته باشیم استفاده از یکی از افزونه های بهینه سازی سایت است

افزونه rocket یکی از مناسب ترین افزونه ها در این زمینه است ، برای استفاده از این افزونه که فایل دانلود اون هم در صفحه قرار می دم ، می تویند اون رو روی سایت خودتون نصب و فعال کنید

بعد از قسمت تنظیمات روی گزینه wp rocket کلیک کنید تا وارد تنظیمات افزونه راکت بشید
ضمیمه 149377

در صورت اینکه سایت شما کامل لود نشد، قسمت cdn رو غیر فعال کنید و دوباره توسط سایت gtmetrix سایت خودتون رو آنالیز کنید

تا حد امکان اندازه حجم سایت خودتون رو کم کنید تا صفحه شما سریع تر لود شود


شاهین استوک
فروش لپ تاپ های دست دوم نقد و اقساط
فروش لپ تاپ های صنعتینقد و اقساط
فروش لپ تاپ های خانگی نقد و اقساط
گارانتی یکساله ، بیمه یکساله ، بیمه دو ساله

----------

